# DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

As the topic indicated, what dashes from other audi VW's will fit the 4K... Any chance the TT one will??? Or what about an Ur-S4???
TIA


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

The Ur-S4 dash will probably be to long


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (MFZERO)*

Not sure what else fits in there, but I just swapped an '86 dash into my '84 CGT. When U do your swap, U should make sure to fix anything that may go bad later.








I changed my heater core, rewired a bunch of grounds, along with having to splice 40+ wires. Since a lot of the color coding was changed, that was more "fun"







than I cared for.
Good luck


_Modified by - GT style - at 7:47 AM 5-26-2003_


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*

How Much does the heater Core Weight???


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

Not much, a few pounds. 
Y?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*


_Quote, originally posted by *- GT style -* »_Not sure what else fits in there, but I just swapped an '86 dash into my '84 CGT. When U do your swap, U should make sure to fix anything that may go bad later.








I changed my heater core, rewired a bunch of grounds, along with having to splice 40+ wires. Since a lot of the color coding was changed, that was more "fun"







than I cared for.
Good luck

_Modified by - GT style - at 7:47 AM 5-26-2003_

Wow, thats alot of hard work. I don't think I could of even tried to tackle that big of job. Congrats


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (VWVancouver)*

It would have been finished if I wasn't so picky. I figure while I have the dash out I'll do the heater core, etc.. Now it's spread into the engine compartment, replacing all the hoses would be what "normal" people do. I kept going by doing the sensors & even there housings. 
Where are U in Vancouver? Do U go to the Audi meets? http://audi.meetup.com 
Have U gone on VWdov's new Audi site http://audizone.vwdov.ca ?
I hope to be getting my '84 CGT to Van sometimefor AutoXing, but in the mean time I drive my '87.5 CGT.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

hey gt style i see u finnaly made it over to the tex. 
oh and guys his speacial build is sick someone buy it


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

Yeah came over, but I'm mainly on http://forums.audiworld.com/4000/ cause it's easier for me to load (33.6 kbps dial !!! I hate small towns)
U should go up to the Vancouver meets also. U can see that '86 CE edition CGT with the same steering wheel as U.

Thanks for the props on the '87.5, spread the word if U know someone wanting a rare CGT.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (- GT style -)*

im trying to get my dad to give int to going skiing up at either whistler or sun peaks next winter but its a 12 houre drive to vancover from bend i belive and i just dont have the time nore money
i wish there was a waterfest type deal in seattle or something
and yeas i know alot of pple into older cars so i'll checkaround


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

hey tankman, check out http://www.waterwagens.com that is the "waterfest" type show up here. has been the first weekend in august the last few years but they moved the date







I am going to be there, not showing but chillin. I will probly be in portland the night before if you want to caravan up or anything. later
~Kenny


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*


_Quote, originally posted by *- GT style -* »_Not much, a few pounds. 
Y?

Weight reduction, every pound helps!!!


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

If U'r going for weight reduction, U might wanna dump all stuff from beneath the dash (or even go custom aluminum dash). No glove box, driver side cubby & centre console. 








Relocate the 3 gauges into the center vent, since U'r in Cali U don't need the heater & controls. 
That big white air box & all the stuff under dash will save U about 100 - 150 lbs. Plus U'r cooling system will only circulate through the rad, so less plumbing that can go wrong!!
Also, drop in some manual window cranks instead of those heavy power window motors.
Have U taken out A/C? Big weight reduction there, since most of the mass is hanging far out front.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*

AC is gone, I was thinking about getting rid of the heater core, but do you ever fog up??? How much wiring is associated with the HVAC system, I almost want to rewire my whole car... Also how much do the Power window motors weigh, and is there any sound absorbing material in the doors at all??? Were you saying 100-150 pounds from the heating, or just gutting the whole car....
TIA
Also, any more pics???


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

hahah the pacific race way formerly know as seatttle international is a cool track been on ity a few times in dads car. also my best freind lives like 5 minets down the road from the place we used to ride our bikes there befor we got cars he owns an 85 golf. that sounds like a pretty cool event i may just have 2 try and check it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

HVAC is just some solid cables, looks easy to relocate.
Car is not running(rebuild/restore phase), but depends on outside humidity for fogging up. Power windows are heavy(I'm lubing mine some time in the next little while), I'll weigh when I can.
100-150 lbs is guess for dropping the under dash pieces & heater core.
Got lots of pics, what did U want them of?


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*

Well, How many pics do you have, if not too many Id like to see all, I can't particullary think of one's I want to see


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

Here's some of the pics I have uploaded online http://pictureposter.audiworld...phtml . Tell me if any are helpful.
What kind of pics did U wanna see? Any specific area or item U want me to take a pic of?


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*

Those are some good pics, I am still debating whether I want to tackle this or not, I suppose, I could fab some very nice custom doorpanels, etc... Maybe for starters I will take them off, and see what I got!!! Is it easy, clips or bolts???
TIA


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

Screw & clips basically.
I have a ste of leather panels for sale if your interested.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*

Right on, these ones???


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

Yep, I have the whole set of 4 available.
Make me an offer if interested otherwise they are going into one of my CGT's.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*


_Quote, originally posted by *- GT style -* »_Yep, I have the whole set of 4 available.
Make me an offer if interested otherwise they are going into one of my CGT's.

What is the condition of them???
I will let you know tommorow when I take my current ones out!!


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

they are in very good condition, & the leather makes it easy if U have to clean 'em.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*

Like I said, I will let you know, I am thinking I may do it, BTW did you get a chance to lube your PW motors, and weight them, depending on how hard it is, I may just take one out, and weight it!!!
Does this come with the handle and all??? Or would I have to salvage those off of my current ones???
Thanks again!!!


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

Have a million things on the go right now, haven't done the motors yet.
Handle stays attached to door, but trim around comes of first.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*

How many bolts and fasteners are there to take the upper part of the dash off???
TIA!!!


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

This site will help U with dash conversions http://www.humanspeakers.com/audi/dashboard.htm 
There only 5 nuts that hold on the dashboard itself, but U have to remove a bunch if U'rasking about the center console/glove box/ & driver side cubby.
Take pics so U know how it all fits together.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*

I have only found two, the onces on the right, and left, any in the center or what, I already have center console out and all, lower dash, and glove compartment... Just need to get top dash, where are all of them located???
TIA


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

Ok, I'll look for these...
http://www.humanspeakers.com/c...%2085


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

DASH OUT-->>Looks like when I take the white thingy out, there will be a huge hole!!! True or not, and what do I do about it???
TIA


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

The middle one inside the car is near the center vent area.
The other two at top of pic are from engine bay side, 1 behind fuse block, the other is easier to see.


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

That hole is for fresh air intake.
There's the heater core hoses coming through the firewall.
All these should be plugged of so no moisture is coming through.
What are your plans? Taking out heater core/ white air box thingy? Heavy blower fans is mounted in the top of it.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*

I was planning on taking it all out, what would you suggest I use to plug all of the holes???
Thanks again for all of your help!!!
How big are the holes going to be!!!


_Modified by Bboble at 3:29 PM 6-5-2003_


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

The heater hose holes are not big, but if U take out the air box it's a 8-10" x 8-10" (IIRC) Make sure U use a sealant there.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*

Whats the dealer with the door panels??? I can't seem to get them off, particullary where the handle is attached, how am I to get to those screws???


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

Also, should I just cut some of those wire???
Thanks again!!!


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

Cut which wire?
The door handle latch stays on the door, the trim comes of though.
For the grab handle (with the power mirror switch) undo 2 bolts in bottom, then twist 90° to remove.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

also for the map pocket(if still there)
it has 6 screws on the bottom and a really big one in the center. it takes a lil searching cuz most of em are hidin behind carpeting and suck

lock screws off
the powere mirrors switch has to come down throught the armrest also


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*

I am planning on cutting most of the wires to the stero, and to the HVAC stuff, too bad they all go into one harness, because I would like to cut all clena, but will just have to trim, and tape off...
BTW what is that silver thing mounted to the center console???


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

Don't cut the solid HVAC cables, just undo them. Try to undo from the harnesses as much as possible, that way if U remove something important U can put it back.
The silver box is for the cruise control, if U don't need cruise just unplug it. It's easiest to leave attached to the center console for removal.
Where will U be mounting the ECU?
Take some pics so I can see U'r progress.
Are U removing the dash also? 10-15 lbs there with the inst cluster.
What are U'r goals for the car? If just race/autoX then U don't need most of the inst cluster. 
U could relocate gas gauge, oil press, oil temp & volt meter into the trunk, along with battery. Remove power steering components for some weight savings & it will help with weight transfer as there is less mass up front.
Only gauge's U'd need up front would be a tach (got a 5" tach







for sale ) & maybe coolant temp to make sure U don't overheat. Build a lightweight custom aluminum dash and U'r set







.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*

Future... I have always wanted to put a TT dash in, but then I am again fighting weight!!! I hadn't thought of making a custom brushed alluinum one, I relly like that Idea, the car looks huge with every thing gone, I have the dash, Heater stuff, Aircondition, thingy, everything out of the car, today I am pretty much just cleaning up, I took one door panel off, but taking that plastic thing off means water can get through, right??? I suppose I can clean up the wires a bit, then I have to devise a way of plugging all holes, and gromet holes with out pipes, I capped off my coolant line, and still have to remove that sh!t from under the hood, but other than that it is looking good!!! I didn't take any pics through the process, but can take some when done, and also again if I do the custom dash... I could make it look very very good in there, maybe stainless stell or that diamond board, yet that i heavy... Any other thing I should strip, I think I will leave the carpets for now but we will see... ECU for right now is kinda behind the carpening, I almost bolted it to the two holes from the white thing, but two much mosture right now!!!I suppose I could always use a TT cluster, and not dash, would I be able to wire it???
Thanks again for all of your help!!!
About your tach, I don't think I need one that high, My engine cuts out at 5200 RPM, need to fix that too, I guess it is either the wrong relay, or bad spring in distributor, do you have the part number for the relay on a 86 4k 5cyl.???


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

Don't know relay # of hand, but I'd bet it's relay.
Start taking pics now to show us the progress.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (- GT style -)*

Should I just plug the two coolant lines, or should I run them toghter??? I am talking about the one coming out the side of the thermostat housing, and the one coming out of the engine block in the back(the bottem hose that comes through)
Thanks again!!!


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

Run them together!!!


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (GZero)*

Ok, good because that is easier, do you know if they are the same size, because upon initialy trial with plugs they seamed they were a different size!!!


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (Bboble)*

My core blew out and I just cut the line from the engine and clamped it onto the cut off valve coming from the pump.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K (GZero)*

Are you concerned at all about the glare you'll get off of the aluminum/stainless dash? Also, if it's stainless, it might be as heavy as the TT dash.
A TT dash in a 4K would certainly look cool. I think I've seen TT dashes in Mark I Golfs, so it should be doable, just not sure how easy.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: DASH OPTIONS FOR 4K ([email protected])*

Yes, I was a bit concered about the possible glare, yes, I do know stainless weighs more than alluimiun, but we will see, Maybe a TT dash is the way to go, because it would be hella work to make a custom one, thanks for you advice
Does anyone know how big the coolant lines that go into the heater core are???

TIA


----------

